# Грыжа 13 мм, выпавшая в спинномозговой канал. Операция или можно жить дальше?



## Кукла (22 Янв 2018)

Добрый день.очень нужен ваш совет.мне 32 года. Спина болеть начала очень давно.8 января 18 года прострелило так что не могла двигаться но ходила через боль.так как сама медсестра начала лечение.ощущения были прострелом через ягодицу и в ноги.сама сделала мрт и был шок.грыжа л4л5 секверстированн. Размер 12,9.вердикт нейрохирурга нужна операция.так как идет абсолютный стеноз позвоночного канала на уровне л4л5.на сегодняшний день онемение ушло.хожу ровно.боль есть но терпимая.как бы простреливает иногда и в икру и в ягодице.на цыпочках пройти могу.встал вопрос как долго можно не опрериваться?или без этого никак?очень боюсь.насколько эти операции отлажены?подскажите как взять себя в руки.у меня двое детей.маленькой совсем 2 годика.


----------



## Baschirina (22 Янв 2018)

Как мне сказал нейрохирург, что в России эти операции на потоке лет 10-15, что в Европу лететь не стоит. Моя коллега перенесла две операции в поясничном отделе. Спустя 1,5 года после последней прыгала тулуп. До этого спортом вообще не занималась.


----------



## Кукла (22 Янв 2018)

@Baschirina, спасибо за ваше мнение.собираюсь с духом.просто  нет уже больше терпеть.дети требуют внимания а я все время в болях.


----------



## Kuchirinka (22 Янв 2018)

Кукла написал(а):


> встал вопрос как долго можно не опрериваться?или без этого никак?


Извините, я не врач. Просто рядовая форумчанка, давно читающая форум.
Здесь много историй, как людям удалось обойтись без операций.
Вот, например:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5348/

Или более общая тема:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7681/

Считается, что в течение года секвестр лизируется (рассасывается) в организме.

Размер грыжи или секвестра, сам по себе, ещё не является показанием к операции. Главное - клиника, самочувствие.

Мне кажется, что, по возможности, лучше обойтись без операции. У неё есть свои риски.
Тем более, если 





Кукла написал(а):


> на сегодняшний день онемение ушло.хожу ровно.боль есть но терпимая.как бы простреливает иногда и в икру и в ягодице.на цыпочках пройти могу.


Конечно, придётся несколько перестроить свою жизнь, соблюдая определённые правила и ограничения.
Наверно, не стоит пока поднимать на руки ребёнка.
Но эти же ограничения, если не более строгие, будут и после операции.

В любом случае, проконсультироваться с врачами не помешает.

Удачи Вам и выздоровления!


----------



## Кукла (22 Янв 2018)

Да конечно я это понимаю.все взвесить нужно.обязательно нейрохирургу еще  задам все вопросы.может есть мнения тех кто прооперировался  как это пережить и настроиться


----------



## Kuchirinka (22 Янв 2018)

Кукла написал(а):


> обязательно нейрохирургу еще задам все вопросы


Если Вы выложите здесь свои снимки, то можно попросить проконсультировать врачей форума, нейрохирургов в том числе.


Кукла написал(а):


> может есть мнения тех кто прооперировался как это пережить и настроиться


Конечно, есть.
Вот, например, большая тема, из нескольких частей:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25723/


----------



## Baschirina (22 Янв 2018)

@Кукла, мне было очень страшно, когда все три нейрохирурга из разных клиник приговорили меня к операции. Честно напишу: от страха у меня поехала "крыша". Друг водил на приём к знакомому психиатору. Операция - это очень страшно , всем  страшно. И это нормально, что есть страх. Так мне объяснили врачи. Не боятся только умалишенные.


----------



## Кукла (23 Янв 2018)

@Baschirina, а вы все таки сделали операцию или нет?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Янв 2018)

Подробно опишите имеющиеся в настоящее время жалобы.
Покажите снимки МРТ.


----------



## Baschirina (23 Янв 2018)

Кукла написал(а):


> @Baschirina, а вы все таки сделали операцию или нет?


Да, в августе 2016. Как очнулась после операции без боли так и живу без боли и по сей день!


----------



## Кукла (23 Янв 2018)

Baschirina написал(а):


> Да, в августе 2016. Как очнулась после операции без боли так и живу без боли и по сей день!


Спасибо я тоже в понедельник ложусь на операцию.


----------



## Baschirina (23 Янв 2018)

@Кукла, где будете делать ?


----------



## Кукла (23 Янв 2018)

@Baschirina, у нас в Ульяновске в областной больнице.я уже узнавала у тех кто прооперировался.конечно каждый случай индивидуален.а вы где оперировались?
А грыжа большая у вас была?показания прям были?


----------



## Baschirina (23 Янв 2018)

У меня в шее была, 12 мм, сдавливала спинной мозг на 25-30 %. Если бы не было показаний, то меня оперировать бы не стали. Я операцию делала в Москве в больнице им Боткина


----------



## Кукла (23 Янв 2018)

Да конечно в шейном отделе тоже сложно.но молодцы врачи.у меня сейчас я заметила слабоваты стали пальчики на ноге.нейрохирург сказал сегодня что это отмирает нерв.и обратно уже не вернешь.очень страшно идти на операцию но и не оперироваться тоже опасно.вот до понедельника с ума сойду наверное.


----------



## Baschirina (24 Янв 2018)

@Кукла, пальчики должны восстановиться. У меня вся правая рука слабой была и мышцы дряблые были. Сразу после операции прошло.


----------



## Кукла (5 Апр 2018)

Добрый день всемпрооперированным!!!не будумного писпть о предыдущем состоянии.вкраце:мне 32.оперировалась в январе.грыжа л4-л5.прошло 2 месяца.в принципе все неплохо.конечно бывают иноющие и тянущие боли.причем в обеих ногах.хо я болелаправая.а вот недавно появилось несильное онемение кончика большого пальца на здоровой ноге.меня охватила паника!авдруг все заново начинается?!может у кого так было?ещеиногда покалывания беспокоят когда встаю с постели.потом проходят.я очень малохожу.только по квартире.из-за гололеда не хожу по улице.боюсь.подскажите может ли так быть потому что грыжа была центральная.но зажат был корешок справа.болей нет.слабости в ногах тоженет.как бороться с онемением?может уколы?


----------

